

Ask HN: Web development related conferences - fuj

Is there any website listing or does anyone know of web development related conferences in Central and Eastern Europe between September-December ?<p>Thanks
======
Peroni
[http://lanyrd.com/conferences/](http://lanyrd.com/conferences/)

